# Rug Shampoo



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

While we are all doing our best to housebreak our pups, sometimes accidents do happen. I have a great product for the spot stains that is an enzyme cleaner, but does anyone know of a rug shampoo that you can put in a machine to clean the entire rug. I am getting a new puppy in a few weeks and want to make sure that the rug is cleaned before she comes. No traces of Jack's previous accidents. If I use the stuff that I have now, it would cost me a fortune to do the whole rug. I am looking for an enzyme cleaner that you can dilute for the machine. Thanks! 

PS How did you guys get the pics at the bottom of your posts? Especially the ones that change. I managed to put a picture on the side, but that's it. Thanks again.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not really sure if this would work or what type of carpet cleaning machine you have, but you could try a product like Oxy-Clean diluted in water. Maybe if you check their website. Another suggestion would be to contact the carpet cleaner manufacturer to see if they have any recommendations or special products. You also may want to look into getting a "fiber sealer" for your carpet. It's kind of like scotchguard. My neighbor uses it on her rugs twice a year. We have antique orientals, so they are not treated, nor is the puppy allowed anywhere near them. She's confined to a small area of my kitchen right now.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 16 2005, 09:16 AM
> *I'm not really sure if this would work or what type of carpet cleaning machine you have, but you could try a product like Oxy-Clean diluted in water.  Maybe if you check their website.  Another suggestion would be to contact the carpet cleaner manufacturer to see if they have any recommendations or special products.  You also may want to look into getting a "fiber sealer" for your carpet.  It's kind of like scotchguard.  My neighbor uses it on her rugs twice a year.  We have antique orientals, so they are not treated, nor is the puppy allowed anywhere near them.  She's confined to a small area of my kitchen right now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35818*


[/QUOTE]

That fiber sealer, is it a spray or is it something to put in the rug scrubber? 

PS I have a hoover spin brush. Is oxyclean an enzyme cleaner that gets rid of the oder and stain completely? I tried it in my wash for a while and I didn't notice any difference in the whites.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Basically Oxiclean is a dry form of hydrogen peroxide. It will take out organic stains like urine, blood, sweat, food, etc. It is not very effective in getting up dirt. 

As for the fiber seal, she has her carpets professionally done. I have seen products advertised, and I think I saw something at Bed Bath and Beyond that does this. I would definitely check out the Hoover site and see if they have any tips.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere that you can use Nature's Miracle in carpet cleaners.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I am going to be burning up the internet today. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We put Simple Solutions in the carpet machine or just vinegar. Of course, the ultimate solution was pulling up the carpet LOL

I'm looking at moving to a smaller place between May and July and before we move in, I'm having all of the carpeting pulled.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 16 2005, 08:44 AM
> *We put Simple Solutions in the carpet machine or just vinegar. Of course, the ultimate solution was pulling up the carpet LOL
> 
> I'm looking at moving to a smaller place between May and July and before we move in, I'm having all of the carpeting pulled.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35845*


[/QUOTE]


That is our solution also-this spring were getting rid of our carpet--our cat (Cabo Wabo) has issues with Ruby Jean coming to live with us!!







and my other three cats and hubby and I are disgusted!!







in the meantime I think we'll try the Simple Solutions--thanks!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Feb 16 2005, 01:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is our solution also-this spring were getting rid of our carpet--our cat (Cabo Wabo) has issues with Ruby Jean coming to live with us!!







and my other three cats and hubby and I are disgusted!!







in the meantime I think we'll try the Simple Solutions--thanks!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35870
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wish we could pull up our carpet too!!!







SO expensive!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy, there's nothing worse than a pissed-off cat, is there? I had cats in a previous life and they can really do some damage when they are upset at something.

Mr. Perfect Pico is sooooo good about going outside. Sometimes he has to ask me, then go ask my husband, who sends him back to me to ask me and FINALLY he get out! He's such a con artists though and I make many "mullet" trips outside with him when all he wants to do is look for cats, sniff the ground for cats and sniff the air for cats!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Pico's Parent ~ No kidding! Our Cabo is probably 13 - 14 years old,and has been through alot-a wild cat had her litter under our dining room window and by the time I was able to get to the kittens I noticed something was wrong with one of them (Cabo) his umblica cord was wrapped around his ankle - I took him to the vet but he couldn't do anything for it he said it would fall off by itself







and it did and he was fine. Then later he was hit by a car while we were at Yellowstone Park and when my girlfriend found him and took him to her vet and he amputated part of his tail--when we got home I took him to our vet to have him checked out-because he didn't seem right and he had a broken pelvis and had to take the rest of his tail off. So he has pins in his pelvis and leg-no tail and only one leg in the back. But he is the sweetest most awesome boy. So I can't get to mad at him--but he's gotta give me a break too-ha-anyway I'm just trying to watch his every move....he took over Ruby Jeans crate-and now sleeps in there-so I just let him. He does get along very well with Ruby-I think he's just having a hard time adjusting to sharing us-
(btw)- I was able to catch Cabo's mama which we named Mama Cat-I took her to my vet and had her spaded and she stayed with us for awhile although not in the house-she wouldn't have any part of that. Eventually she moved out and went to the field across the street from us to live....(?) I guess she wasn't the settling down kind - l0l-but she was fixed and I felt good about that. I would leave food for the longest time over there and one day I just stopped seeing her. 

wow I didn't realize this was so long-but I just love talking about my animals! (we also have Cabo's sister and her daughter......)


----------



## Elizabethx07 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello, I am newbie here. Hope will be wonderful something here.
Thank you


----------

